# 4x4 DIY possibility



## guitardude7241 (Aug 22, 2009)

Now, everybody knows there's quite a few different models of 3x3s. With the increasing amount of new 4x4s, could there be a possibility of DIY 4x4s?


----------



## skarian (Aug 22, 2009)

doubt it


----------



## kahman10 (Aug 22, 2009)

too many pieces and most 4x4's use the ball core and there is not much to it.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I suspect that the mythical V-Cube 4 or V4 might just be the DIY 4x4 the world is waiting for. A true DIY 4x4. But I fear the V4 will use the same flawed internal mechanism as the V6 and the yet to be relased V8 and V10 and the V4 may really not be that good anyway.

But who needs a V4 now? We have the QJ/Clefferts 4x4 cube which is now the #1 speedcube of choice for the 4x4 now. I have ordered one myself with tiles.

And you can adjust the tensions on the Eastsheen 4x4 by turning the six screws a little tighter or looser too. A quarter turn looser turn on all six sides improves the cubes ability to cut corners by 100%.


----------



## kahman10 (Aug 22, 2009)

LNZ said:


> But who needs a V4 now? We have the QJ/Clefferts 4x4 cube which is now the #1 speedcube of choice for the 4x4 now. I have ordered one myself with tiles.
> 
> And you can adjust the tensions on the Eastsheen 4x4 by turning the six screws a little tighter or looser too. A quarter turn looser turn on all six sides improves the cubes ability to cut corners by 100%.



i have ordered one as well and i plan to take the thick tiles off and replace them with cubesmith tiles. i dislike eatshhe because it is so difficult to st perfect tensions. it also locks up too much for my liking. but i will be placing the thick QJ tiles on it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

I ordered QJ and Mini 4x4x4 and both are brilliant. Improved my times by over 30 seconds


----------



## LNZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Where can you get this mini 6x6x6 cube? And how much is it? And has this mini 6x6x6 cube fixed the problems with the V6? I don't own a V6 yet and I'd like to own one that is cheaper than the V6 and does not have the flaws of the V6 either.

Sorry for this post. I'd believed that a mini 6x6 did exist but it does not.


----------



## Escher (Aug 22, 2009)

This count?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14415


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

Aren't Eastsheens kind of like DIYs?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 22, 2009)

That's what it says on the box.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've heard about the "X-Cube 4", it might be pretty good. From what I saw, the mechanism looked like a V-Cube's.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

lol yeah I wonder if that will come out soon.... 0.O


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I've heard about the "X-Cube 4", it might be pretty good. From what I saw, the mechanism looked like a V-Cube's.



Yes, the guy who made it explained later that all he could show you were the parts that looked like a V-cube since he hadn't patented the original parts he had, and didn't want them stolen. 
So there's me hoping it'll be better


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about the "X-Cube 4", it might be pretty good. From what I saw, the mechanism looked like a V-Cube's.
> ...



Yeah, it looks like a nice cube, so I kinda hope they get mass produced so I can get one! lol I need a good 4x4.


----------



## xb27 (Aug 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about the "X-Cube 4", it might be pretty good. From what I saw, the mechanism looked like a V-Cube's.
> ...



Thanks for helping me to explain 

I got many criticism all just because the damn V-Cube liked prototype.


----------

